# Kindles in Malaysia and Asia Pacific: do they work?



## Valentine Cawley (Sep 18, 2010)

Dear All,

I hope someone can help me. I am thinking of getting a Kindle, since I have three young readers in the house and I think it would be great for my sons (not forgetting myself and my wife, of course!). However, I have noticed something odd. Yesterday, I did some checking on the Kindle store and EVERYTHING I looked at - all the bestselling books I checked, all the newspapers, and all the blogs were marked as UNAVAILABLE IN YOUR LOCATION IN ASIA AND PACIFIC. So, I am left to wonder, does the Kindle not work in Malaysia? Would I be very disappointed to buy one and find it didn't do anything here? Or is this just a matter of bestsellers, newspapers and blogs being blocked, for unknown reasons, in Malaysia - but some other works being available.

If anyone has any idea of the utility or otherwise of a Kindle in Kuala Lumpur, where we are presently based, I would much appreciate any replies or advice.

If the Kindle does not presently work in Malaysia, or Asia Pacific, would anyone know when it might be activated, here?

Thank you in advance for any advice or insights you can give. 

Kind regards

Valentine Cawley


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

The Kindle "works" anywhere, i.e. you can read things, regardless of your location.

The ability to purchase books, magazines, newspapers, etc., does vary by region. In the case of books, the publisher has to have the right to sell the ebook version into a particular country. If Publisher X has the rights to sell the book in a country, then Publisher Y can't sell the book into that country via Amazon's Kindle store. Publisher X has to do it, and they may not have an electronic version of it to sell. It's not being "blocked" in the sense of arbitrarily denying access.

This is a continuing problem in the ebook area and I think that the old model of granting rights to different publishers in different countries may soon fall by the wayside (at least for newly published books), since there is no longer any reason to do so for digital media.

There is no way of predicting when a particular title will be available, it's at the whim of the rights-holder.

There are plenty of ebooks available in Europe from the Kindle store that we in the USA can't get for the same reason.

Mike


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

I dont know about Malaysia, but I wasnt able to buy books when in Indonesia a couple of months ago. And it only came to NZ with the arrival of the K3 this month!  Australia could use it from October 2009, the first wave of the International kindle.


----------



## Valentine Cawley (Sep 18, 2010)

Thank you for your replies. Pushka's experience in Indonesia (which is nearby Malaysia) and the announcements on all materials that I have checked on Kindle stating that they are not available in my location, makes me think, unless someone proves otherwise, that the Kindle will not work in Malaysia. 

I am thinking either it might be rights issues, as you say, Mike, or control of information issues. I know, for instance, when we were living in Singapore, certain books seemed unavailable...maybe it is similar in Malaysia. Incidentally, in Singapore we were unable to order paper books from Amazon, every time we tried.

I would really like to hear from anyone who has been living in, or travelling to Asia and their experiences with their Kindle there.

Thanks everyone for your help. The last thing I want to do is buy something for the kids that won't work. Thank you Mike and Pushka: much appreciated.


----------



## hskye (Sep 13, 2010)

Mike basically sums it up. I'll shoot you an e-mail when my Internet isn't acting up (as it is now).  =)


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

It is more than what Mike is saying.  If Amazon dont ship to a country, then you cannot even register it in that country.  You can however, register it in another country.  Singapore has kindles - one of the etsy sellers in Singapore has a kindle - sakizome.  Maybe, if you live in Penang or the Peninsula or similar a trip down through Johor Bahru might be worth it.


----------



## Valentine Cawley (Sep 18, 2010)

Hi Pushka. Yes, you are right. The problem seems a deep one. I have been told by someone else that Kindles can't be activated in Malaysia. So that suggests that they might not be usable at all.

Does anyone know of the roadmap for roll out of the Kindles in Malaysia? Or does Amazon have no such plans (thinking perhaps that no-one reads in Malaysia). I have news for Amazon: I have seen some very large bookshops here.

If anyone has any information I would much appreciate it. Thanks in advance.

Valentine Cawley


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Valentine Cawley said:


> Or does Amazon have no such plans (thinking perhaps that no-one reads in Malaysia). I have news for Amazon: I have seen some very large bookshops here.


I think you're ascribing malice where there is none. Amazon's position is to want the readers and books everywhere, and to have all the books every written available for the Kindle.

If it isn't in Malaysia, it probably just means that there are legal/rights/infrastructure issues that haven't been addressed yet. What sort of 3G service do you have there? What type of WiFi is available? Up until recently, Amazon didn't officially support a Kindle in countries without a compatible 3G service, as they were dedicated to that kind of operation.

It wasn't too long ago that Canadian posters were sure that Amazon had a grudge against Canadians because the Kindle wasn't sold there.

Mike


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

I agree Mike, I think it is more about the country not wanting Amazon to operate in their community.


----------



## Valentine Cawley (Sep 18, 2010)

On the contrary, Mike, I think YOU are ascribing malice (mine) where there is none. I meant no "malice" (a very strong word, by the way, in my view) to be appended to Amazon's inactivity here. I meant only to ask (which is a fairly polite activity, usually), whether Amazon might be overlooking the many readers here in Malaysia. Certainly some of the bookshops in Malaysia are bigger than the ones in Singapore, if that is any indication - though that might just be because Malaysia has more space.

If Mike, you read my earlier posts, here, you will see that I did wonder, too, whether it was "control of information" issues for Malaysia. In other words, I am asking all possibilities, not knowing which applies. It is psychologically interesting that you did not accuse me of "malice" in ascribing to Malaysia possible control of information issues (quite a common matter I feel, in Asia)...when you did ascribe malice when I ask whether Amazon has overlooked Malaysia's readers. That suggests bias in your own thinking. 

So, going forward, I would relax on the issue, and try to understand that I am NOT ascribing emotional, attitudinal or aberrational stances to anyone at all. I am just asking simple questions to find out how things are.

I hope I am now better understood, since I am concerned to be described as "accusing another of malice" when, in fact, I have done no such thing.

Thank you.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Valentine Cawley said:


> On the contrary, Mike, I think YOU are ascribing malice (mine) where there is none.


Nope, I wasn't. If you are offended by the statement, I apologize. It sounded like you were blaming Amazon for not selling the Kindle into Malaysia because they think nobody there reads. If I misunderstood, I'm sorry.

Mike


----------



## oryxs (Sep 3, 2010)

Valentine

I am presently in Brunei/Malaysia/Singapore and have had no problem downloading books. I do have a US account, but pay using my local credit card and gift cards. Initially had problems downloading due to Amazon seeing my IP address as Asia. After sending them an email explaining that I travel often overseas and for long periods at a time due to work, I got an email back saying that they have authorized my account for international purchases. I do use wifi for downloading but the 3G map on Amazon shows that a lot of Asia is covered for 3G use.

Hope it helps.


----------



## Valentine Cawley (Sep 18, 2010)

Thank you Oryxs, for relating your experience with the Kindle in Asia. It seems, from what you say, that the only way to get a Kindle to work here is to either _be_ an American travelling overseas, or to _pretend_ to be one, to get Amazon to allow downloads from Asia.

All this leads me to be very curious. Could someone settle what is going on here? Is it the Asian governments not being cooperative with Amazon (possible) or is it Amazon somehow having reasons to be cautious of the region - or perhaps having undeclared plans for the region, sometime in the future?

If anyone can speak with any certainty on these matters I would be interested - and I am sure others in South East Asia, would be, too.

So, until then, if I am to get a working Kindle I will have to become an "overseas American"!

You have been a real help Oryxs, thanks.

As for Mike: thank you for clarifying your position. I am sorry if I got to you - I never intended to do so. I was just rather innocently seeking a better understanding of the situation.


----------



## sonofthedragon (Jul 29, 2010)

You can find information about How to use Amazon Kindle 2 in Malaysia, The What, the Where, the Hows in this website: http://forum.lowyat.net/topic/1053076


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

That is an excellent read, but my gosh what a performance people have to go through just to read a book on the kindle in Malaysia.


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

I am in Okinawa, Japan right now, and I get full 3G here. Most of the island has coverage. I do have a US account, so that may be why.


----------



## Valentine Cawley (Sep 18, 2010)

Thanks MA Green re. the situation in Japan. Perhaps your US account helps...or perhaps the fact that Japan is as developed as the United States: Malaysia isn't, by a long margin (though it is a great place to live, I think, if you are patient and adaptable).

Re. the Malaysian procedure for the Kindle. Thanks for the link Sonofadragon. It seems to me that it shouldn't be so hard just to read an ebook. 

I wonder when Amazon will get around to facilitating the use of Kindle in Asia. The youngsters here are the most studious bunch you could imagine. I would think that makes for a lot of potential ebook readers.

The Kindle seems a great tool...I would just like to see it become a GLOBAL tool. 

My fingers are crossed.

Valentine Cawley


----------



## TJoseph (Sep 1, 2010)

I was in Singapore in late February/early March and had a K2i with me.  I bought a couple of books while in Singapore with no problems.  I actually purchased them through my laptop, but then downloaed them through whispernet not realizing they would charge me the $2 fee anyways.  I took a train ride up to Penang one weekend (and flew back), but I did not try buy any books while I was travelling in Malaysia.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Singapore has a relationship with Amazon in that kindles can be sold there, so you can buy books through the 3G network, just as you can in any International country where the kindle is sold.

The kindle is not available to residents in Malaysia, which means that the 3G system wont work, and nor can the kindle be registered to someone in Malaysia without resorting to the tactics of the link provided earlier.  You cant create collections.  The same applies in Indonesia - I tried turning on the wireless while I was there in May, and this actually caused the kindle to crash and malfunction for a while.


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

I am hoping they expand for a truely global device, and actually, I am amazed at how fast they have expanded. The first Kindles came out in '07 (I think?), and were only available in the US. Now just three years later, they are on the third generation and have expanded to cover more than 2/3 of the world. I am hoping it won't be too long now until they are able to get the other 1/3 covered. Can you just imagine the legal quagmire they must have faced to get that done in so short a time? And the development of the technology is amazing! I actually check here and Amazon as well as several news sites, to see what is going to happen next, and more often then not, there is some new development. I would be just as pleased with a different device if it were as good as the Kindle, but I am very happy that Amazon is behind it. They are easy to deal with and try so hard to make things right. 

Anyway, my point is that I am sure they will get it figured out and Malaysia will get some Kindle love soon!


----------



## mtcoco (May 2, 2009)

MAGreen said:


> I am in Okinawa, Japan right now, and I get full 3G here. Most of the island has coverage. I do have a US account, so that may be why.


 I am soooo envy you! that is my home and I'm in VA..... but I'm planning to visit my family by "White Beach, Navy base area" in few years and off course my kindle are coming with me... so good to know that my home town has 3g net work..... 
Thanks.
Mtcoco


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

It is a lovely island, I am really happy here. We stayed at White Beach when we got here, now we are at McToureous. The only places here that don't have a strong 3G signal, are in the northern jungle areas, so unless you are trekking in the middle of the jungle, the coverage is great. I have gotten signal from Nago to Naha and everywhere in between!


----------



## JHolmesJr (Sep 13, 2010)

Valentine Cawley said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I hope someone can help me. I am thinking of getting a Kindle, since I have three young readers in the house and I think it would be great for my sons (not forgetting myself and my wife, of course!). However, I have noticed something odd. Yesterday, I did some checking on the Kindle store and EVERYTHING I looked at - all the bestselling books I checked, all the newspapers, and all the blogs were marked as UNAVAILABLE IN YOUR LOCATION IN ASIA AND PACIFIC. So, I am left to wonder, does the Kindle not work in Malaysia? Would I be very disappointed to buy one and find it didn't do anything here? Or is this just a matter of bestsellers, newspapers and blogs being blocked, for unknown reasons, in Malaysia - but some other works being available.
> 
> ...


Check this guys blog...his instructions to use the Kindle are slightly simpler.

http://jeffyen.blogspot.com/2010/08/amazon-kindle-3-in-singapore.html


----------



## Valentine Cawley (Sep 18, 2010)

Thanks J.Holmes Jr. That is very helpful of you...much appreciated.

Re. global device (MA Green). Yes. That would be wonderful. I think that Asia, in general offers a large potential market for the Kindle, since the youngsters throughout the region are very studious...so Amazon is missing out, by neglecting it, at this time. 

I don't think it is a matter of communication networks, here. In the Asian countries I am familiar with, there are good mobile comms networks - WiFi, is present in public places and there are even 3G networks, too...so that is not it. Amazon either has not had time to integrate Asia, fully, yet...or for some reason it is not keen on it. 

I expect we will see how Amazon handles Asia in the next few years...

Thanks everyone for your helpful comments...and links.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Valentine Cawley said:


> Re. global device (MA Green). Yes. That would be wonderful. I think that Asia, in general offers a large potential market for the Kindle, since the youngsters throughout the region are very studious...so Amazon is missing out, by neglecting it, at this time.


I wouldn't characterize it s Amazon "neglecting" the market. . . .I expect there are massive bureaucratic gauntlets to run and Amazon is in the process of navigating them. . . . Jeff Bezos has stated that his goal is to have every book on Kindle: every book, ever written, in every language. . . . . . .so it's more likely the various governments that are putting up the roadblocks.


----------



## manou (Sep 5, 2010)

The Kindle definitely works in the Asia Pacific region - don't know about Malaysia though. My Kindle is registered in Hong Kong. I am currently on a business trip in Indonesia - had no problem downloading books via WiFi or 3G.
The only issue I see regarding the Asia Pacific specific Kindle store is that all 'free' books cost actually US$ 2,- and that several editions are just not available.


----------



## Valentine Cawley (Sep 18, 2010)

Hi Manou,

Well, from Malaysia, all books, newspapers and blogs I checked in Kindle are marked "NOT available at your location in Asia and Pacific"...so it is pretty definite that it is just not working here, in Malaysia, at least. Thanks for the experiences elsewhere, though.

Hi Ann,

Yes. It could be the local Asian governments having various objections to the Kindle. After all, they have a tradition of trying for greater societal control than is normal in the West - including information control. Some governments around here might not like the idea of the downloading of any book in 60s without any intervention by them.

I hope you are right, Ann. I hope that it is the Asian governments in question and not Amazonian neglect. However, that does leave the problem of whether local bureaucracies can be overcome...let's hope so.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

I do honestly think it has nothing to do with Amazon neglect.  I am sure they would love to sell kindles into more parts of Asia; heck, why wouldnt they want to get into that market!  $$$$


----------



## mtcoco (May 2, 2009)

MAGreen said:


> It is a lovely island, I am really happy here. We stayed at White Beach when we got here, now we are at McToureous. The only places here that don't have a strong 3G signal, are in the northern jungle areas, so unless you are trekking in the middle of the jungle, the coverage is great. I have gotten signal from Nago to Naha and everywhere in between!


Hi, MAGreen! it's really good to know. I found out that K3 has Japanese language capability too so I just announced to my family that
I'm going to get k3 3G  so I can bring to trip home in 2 years.
I know where u at. it is real jungle ..... sorry... but you close to Okuma and nago area.
enjoy the tour! PS Nago has the famous "Okinawan Soba" restraint too.... oh.. I am getting Home sick 

Mtcoco


----------



## Valentine Cawley (Sep 18, 2010)

You know what is really funny - as in strange - about all of this? I couldn't even download Kindle for PC from Malaysia...it just wouldn't let me. So this lack of support for the Kindle is not just for Kindle itself - but it seems to be for the whole platform, in all its elements. 

It is a pity. I just wanted to download the Kindle for the PC, to try out the platform, in advance of ordering a K3...only to find that nothing seems to work. Has anyone had any success with Kindle for the PC, in other parts of Asia? Is it just Malaysia that has this odd restriction?

Thanks in advance for your experiences.

Kind regards

Valentine Cawley


----------



## manou (Sep 5, 2010)

I think it is just Malaysia. As I said I have no problem purchasing Kindle books from Amazone in Hong Kong - on my Kindle as well as on the Kindle for PC and iphone application.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

That doesn't surprise me Valentine as it is consistent with the issues raised above. There is a thread immobile reads which I will find and post for you but it discusses two different people living in KL who just received their K3. I suggest you join mobileread and be in contact with these 2 people to find out what they do. 
Be back with the link in a bit.

Found it quickly. I am Pushka and asked Scott about what he does on your behalf. This is his reply:

http://www.mobileread.com/forums/search.php?searchid=4113571


----------



## Valentine Cawley (Sep 18, 2010)

Thanks Pushka for the attempt at providing a link - but it appears to be broken: it leads to an empty page with an apology on it for not  "matching terms".

I would be grateful if you could find the link you have in mind, and repost it. I hope it hasn't been taken down in between your reading of it and now.

Thanks Manou for letting me know the situation in Hong Kong. Sadly, it is not like that here in Malaysia.

I have just had a thought. There is a local ereader here in Malaysia: could it be that the Kindle is being kept out, to preserve the market for the local - apparently very expensive - ereader? I don't know much about it, but the person who told me about it, warned me of its expense.

Kind regards

Valentine Cawley


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

http://www.mobileread.com/forums/showthread.php?t=95239&page=46

See post 684 from Scott. Hope this works this time!


----------



## Valentine Cawley (Sep 18, 2010)

Thanks Pushka, for the link and the method enclosed therein. It certainly seems like a workable solution to getting hold of a Kindle, here, in Malaysia. (I was going to say "jungles of Malaysia", but although there are plenty of jungles, I don't live in one at this time!)

Your helpfulness in pointing my way is very much appreciated.

Thanks.

Kind regards

Valentine Cawley


----------



## SteveB4 (Sep 23, 2010)

Here's Amazon's take on using a Kindle overseas: http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html/ref=help_search_1-1?ie=UTF8&nodeId=200387080&qid=1285894451&sr=1-1

I'm going to Thailand and Cambodia at the end of October. If it would help I'll see what services are available to me there and let you know.


----------



## Valentine Cawley (Sep 18, 2010)

Steve B4, that would be great if you could report back your experiences with the Kindle, in South East Asia. I am sure that I wouldn't be the only person interested. 

Indeed, does anyone else out there have travel experiences of using the Kindle in less developed parts of the world? It would be helpful if you could share those experiences, here. Were you able to get Kindle service? Were there limitations or problems you faced? Did it cost more/less? 

Steve, make sure you book mark this thread so that you can find it and report back later.

Have a great trip. We have been to Thailand and really enjoyed it. I have never seen Cambodia though. I hear it is beautiful, though. Have fun!

Kind regards

Valentine Cawley


----------



## manou (Sep 5, 2010)

Another country covered: I am currently in the Philippines. No problem to connect with the Kindle getting books from Amazon here. It really starts to look like Malaysia is a 'special case'.
I have friends in China with Kindles - they don't have problems either.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Malaysia *and* Indonesia. No coverage in Bali/Lombok.


----------



## sonofthedragon (Jul 29, 2010)

From this article: http://www.powercx.com/iblog/kindle/how-to-manually-switch-service-provider-for-kindle-2-global-edition/
It looks like it works in Indonesia, you just need to switch service provider manually. So, maybe it works in Malaysia, too.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

I tried switching providers in Indonesia using the recognised method and it did not work.  That was in June this year.


----------



## Valentine Cawley (Sep 18, 2010)

I don't know how meaningful it is - but I have never personally heard of anyone successfully using a Kindle in Malaysia. Furthermore, I have never heard of anyone owning one, nor have I seen one - either in Malaysia or the part of Indonesia we have been to, a few times, (Bintan Island).

However, there is a local ereader called "iRiver" I think, which is reputedly expensive. I don't know who makes it, off-hand, but I wouldn't be surprised if there might be protectionism at work in the Malaysian market to buoy up a local product. If it is protectionism at work, it may be that Amazon will never be allowed into the Malaysian market. Just a thought. I don't know what the actual situation is, but the presence of a local ereader, and the absence of Kindle, is suggestive, somewhat, given the way monopolies tend to develop in this part of the world.

Worryingly, I have just seen a picture of the iRiver: it appears to be an identikit clone of a Kindle - so it seems to be a knock-off product. It is even in the same colour/shade, with the same apparent layout. A review I have just read called the iRiver "physically and technically almost identical to a Kindle". So, my suspicion that protectionism could be at work, does seem to have weight - and what is being protected: the "right" to knock-off a foreign technology and profit from it. What a sad story. So, as long as there is money to be made from imitating the Kindle, I rather think that the Kindle may never officially be allowed into Malaysia. 

If I were Amazon, and I had ever seen an "iRiver", I would be immensely irked. It could easily be mistaken for a Kindle.

The question now is: what could Indonesia's story be? They have mobile phone networks, so what is the limitation there?


----------



## sky (Oct 3, 2010)

I actually thought that iRiver was a Korean brand (used to own some of their MP3 players)?

Similar to what others have said, I have managed to use my K2i (with "home location" as the UK) in Singapore (in August this year) without any problems - I could buy from the Amazon.com (and later the Amazon.co.uk) Kindle store without a $2 charge - think they removed the international delivery charge - and use the Kindle to check my email/wikipedia/etc.

I imagine that I might have had more trouble if my K2i didn't have a "home location" as the UK, but I have come across several articles/forums where people were discussing using Amazon gift vouchers or similar to work around the geographical restrictions.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

The ireader is available in Australia too but very expensive. Isn't it the Creative brand? If so, it is based in Singapore.


----------



## manou (Sep 5, 2010)

Pushka said:


> Malaysia *and* Indonesia. No coverage in Bali/Lombok.


Pushka - I had no problems connecting with my Kindle when I was travelling in Jakarta and Bogor in September.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

manou said:


> Pushka - I had no problems connecting with my Kindle when I was travelling in Jakarta and Bogor in September.


Ok maybe when NZ got the kindle with the release of the k3 in August, then Indonesia may have come on board too. I was Lombok and Bali in May, and no go at all. Maybe Malaysia might be soon too.


----------



## gp2stroker (Oct 31, 2010)

Valentine Cawley said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I hope someone can help me. I am thinking of getting a Kindle, since I have three young readers in the house and I think it would be great for my sons (not forgetting myself and my wife, of course!). However, I have noticed something odd. Yesterday, I did some checking on the Kindle store and EVERYTHING I looked at - all the bestselling books I checked, all the newspapers, and all the blogs were marked as UNAVAILABLE IN YOUR LOCATION IN ASIA AND PACIFIC. So, I am left to wonder, does the Kindle not work in Malaysia? Would I be very disappointed to buy one and find it didn't do anything here? Or is this just a matter of bestsellers, newspapers and blogs being blocked, for unknown reasons, in Malaysia - but some other works being available.
> 
> ...


I'm in Malaysia and using the Kindle 3 Wi-Fi. It works here, just ensure in your "Manage Kindle" settings, you maintain your location in the US, maintain a US mailing address. For billing, you can use a Malaysian Credit Card/Address. You can buy books as usual.

As for the 3G, some have reported it works but I cannot confirm it until I see it myself. So the Kindle 3 WiFi definitely works in Malaysia.

Kindle is not officially available/supported in Malaysia but there are people who import them from the US. You can find them at the auction website Lelong.com.my (similar to ebay).


----------



## SteveB4 (Sep 23, 2010)

I just returned from Thailand and Cambodia. I had no trouble connecting to the Kindle store when I had a wireless signal. I bought one book when I was in Siem Reap, Cambodia. I never found a 3G signal that worked. I have a wireless only Kindle so it would have to be an AT&T hot spot.

I have a Blackberry that I use for text messaging when I travel. I had a strong signal everywhere I went but sometimes it would take hours for the message to go through and occasionally I would get odd error messages.

Hope this information is of use.

Cheers

Steve B


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

The kindle I took to Indonesia was a K2, so it had no wifi option, just the 3G. So it wouldnt work.  Good to see that wifi works, even if the address has to be manipulated.  Amazon may eventually check on that though and send the dreaded email.


----------



## kindle3singapore (May 6, 2011)

Kindle 3 3G whispernet is working fine in Singapore

http://kindle3singapore.blogspot.com


----------

